# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Ψυχολογικό τεστ Rorschach εχω μια απορια προς ειδικους.....

## kapamaru!!

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΣΤ ΣΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΤΕΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΕ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ???ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ.....ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ....ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ...........ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## betelgeuse

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να λες το τεστ Rorschach , στο νετ θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες . . .

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειμαι ειδικος , αλλα αυτο το τεστ αφορα ψυχολογικη αξιολογηση , δλδ ο γιατρος σου εφτιαξε το ψυχολογικο σου προφιλ.

----------


## kapamaru!!

ειστε υπεροχοι ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωω

----------

